# hosting seminars



## moromoro (Apr 15, 2003)

hi 
i need help 
 how would someone go about conducting seminars in the U.S or canada, is it done at there own expense or how. 

i will have my website up and running by the end of the year it will be notthing fancy, just basic...


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 15, 2003)

I find it amusing that youre asking for help from the MT members after being so abusive.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *I find it amusing that youre asking for help from the MT members after being so abusive.
> 
> *



YEP!


----------



## moromoro (Apr 15, 2003)

i was beign critical and helpfull at the same time.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 15, 2003)

Guys, its a fair question.

I'm assuming that you mean to be the guest instructor at someone elses school to do events.  Please correct me if I'm wrong.

My -limited- understanding is that they would pay you a set fee, and possibly your travel expenses.

Often your 'room and board' are also covered, and you  may get a bonus based on the draw.

The bigger your 'name' the better the deal you can cut.

:asian:


----------



## streetwise (Apr 16, 2003)

It varies from group to group, normally we pay travel expenses and arrange room and board (sometimes a hotel, but often a guest room at one of our instructor's homes). We give a minimum guaranteed payment and a percentage of the "door" over that. Be sure to discuss how tshirt, weapons, etc. sales will be handled. Some visiting teachers want an exclusive on those, some want a percentage of even the host school's shirts that sell during the event, and some don't care one way or the other. If the guest is coming from a great distance (say, from the Phillipines), remember how high travel expenses are and allow lots of time to get some prepaid students, I like at least a year, where  seminars with people driving in from a few hours away can be "thrown together" quickly due to the smaller upfront expenses.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Apr 23, 2003)

Last year I co hosted a seminar to bring an instructor to the area.  I had been asked by people about bringing the instructor here for a couple of years and I had tried to find out what it cost to bring the guy in.  However it really vaired, in fact I got told all sorts of figures and I was told not to do it by some people so that I wouldn't lose out on the seminar.

But the instructor last year changed the fee schedule for either a one day fee, or a two day fee.  This included his airfare so I didn't have that expense.  On top of that I covered his meals and provided transportation.  I was also prepared to cover his hotel exspenses however another instructor had a couple of extra rooms available and put the instructor up and his assistant as well.

Not owning or running a school, the owner of the school I was teaching at provided us the place to train.  

I have heard that some instructors want a set fee $$$$, plus airfare (1st class) for themselves and the assistant (if there is one), plus hotel and meals.

I know another instructor who charges a fee, maybe hotel and airfare, but then allows the instructor to take the rest of the gate money up to a certain figure and then it splits between the host and the instructor.  (This way since he does alot of the advertizing for the seminar if it is a huge turnout he shares some of the proceeds.)  This motivates the host to try and have a big turnout and also protects the instructor.

So the seminar circut can run all over the place and it is really up to you (the host) and the intended instructor as to what is covered and what is not.

On the other hand I know of an instructor who in order to get started covered his own expenses and took in all of the gate money as long as he had a school in the area that was willing to sponsor him.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 23, 2003)

Moromoro,
Are looking for info on how to host a seminar for another instructor for your group or for how to go about getting set up for you to teach seminars?

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

hi 

for my own seminars, i just want ideas on how it is done,
so i have a understanding for the future

thanks

terry


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *hi
> 
> for my own seminars, i just want ideas on how it is done,
> ...



Terry,
Find yourself a sponsor, someone who is interested in FMA and who likes you.  You got off to a bad start here in this forum with your dialog with Rich Parsons.  You guys have settled your issues but here in the States, getting into full blown pissing matches won't win you any friends or any sponsors for your seminars.  Take it from one who has been there.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Terry,
> Find yourself a sponsor, someone who is interested in FMA and who likes you.  You got off to a bad start here in this forum with your dialog with Rich Parsons.  You guys have settled your issues but here in the States, getting into full blown pissing matches won't win you any friends or any sponsors for your seminars.  Take it from one who has been there.
> 
> ...



Yes Dan, I still like you. 


As for Terry, I respect that he trains, and hope to meet him one day to talk in person.  :asian:


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

thanks 
dan and rich

terry


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Terry,
> getting into full blown pissing matches won't win you any friends or any sponsors for your seminars.
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson *



Hit the nail on the head.  Our club has done one large seminar locally sponsored by our Martial Arts store and has been invited to do several others in local schools.  Like alot of things in life, a big part of it is who you know and the relationships you build along the way.  It wouldn't matter  how good you are, if you don't present yourself in a good light and don't get along with people who would want to host you?  If you are at the level of being invited to do seminars, you are a walking talking representation of your Art.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 25, 2003)

Terry,
Good luck in your new venture.
Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

